# health care



## del Pereira (Jul 20, 2012)

Need informtion from other canadians residing in Portugal for medical insurance. I have dual citizenship but my wife is Canadian. We plan to spend a year or more in the Aveiro region and are wonderig what is the best solution. Oue medical insurance at the moment doe not let us be out of province for more than six months which makes it very chalenging.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Dual Citizenship do you mean Portuguese? if so then you'd be covered for Portugals NHS as a National and your wife as your spouse, whether you might need to make Social Security payments? depends a lot on what your doing.
You'd also need to complete re-unification of family for your wife to get over Visa issue


----------



## del Pereira (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks canoeman for the quick response. That is correct I have portuguese nationality. Just completed registerng my canadian wedding in Portugal and that was not easily done. Three offices in Portugal and two embassies in canada (Torento and Vancouver). What is needed for family re-unification and where would it be easier to do at a consulate here or when I am in Portugal.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can't do it abroad has to be done here at your local SEF office which for Averio is probably Coimbra.
How & what's needed
Portal SEF


----------



## del Pereira (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks again, there is a SEF office in aveiro. It is in the Loja de Cidadao close to city center.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi del Pereira,
Please post updates on how it goes for you. I am dual Canadian-Portuguese and my husband is Canadian. We are moving to Portugal in October and are preparing paper work to allow us to request his residence under family reunification. 
We were advised that he needs to have his RCMP criminal records check (we've done this but have to have it translated and certified at the consulate) and he has to have travel health insurance before we go to Portugal. Our marriage is registered on my Portuguese birth certificate (but if you completed your marriage in Portugal you must have a Portuguese record of that). Anything you learn in the actual process is appreciated.
Cheers,
Ana


----------



## del Pereira (Jul 20, 2012)

anapedrosa said:


> Hi del Pereira,
> Please post updates on how it goes for you. I am dual Canadian-Portuguese and my husband is Canadian. We are moving to Portugal in October and are preparing paper work to allow us to request his residence under family reunification.
> We were advised that he needs to have his RCMP criminal records check (we've done this but have to have it translated and certified at the consulate) and he has to have travel health insurance before we go to Portugal. Our marriage is registered on my Portuguese birth certificate (but if you completed your marriage in Portugal you must have a Portuguese record of that). Anything you learn in the actual process is appreciated.
> Cheers,
> Ana


We have registered our marriage already and it wa extremely tiresome. First we tried to have it done in Portugal but we were advised that it had to be done in canada at the consulate. We arrived in Toronto and again we were not able to do it becouse we reside in BC. While in vancouver we visited the consulate and it was easy enough there to get it done,so we thought. After half hour leaving the consulate we got a call that there was more need with the birth certificate. My wife was born in Newfoundland and the BC consulate does not have jurisdition to comfirm a valid birth certificate. We had too send it to Montreal to be comfirmed then it was sent back to the BC consulate. After couple of weeks we got call comfirming that it was done. In Vancouver they were very helpfull.
My ID card also stated that I was married as when I got it they asked if I was married and I said yes. The marriage was not listed in their files so unless you actually registered the marriage at your consulate or were married in Portugal you should contact the consulate to confir that it is registered.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, we did register the marriage at the consulate and they issued us a Portuguese birth certificate. The consulate in Ottawa is being very helpful. I still have to go back a few times, so if you find out anything else, please let me know. 

Best of luck with your wife's residency!


----------



## del Pereira (Jul 20, 2012)

We visisted the local Casa De Cidadao with all the appropiate paper work and photos and 45 minutes later we wlked out of there with the 5 year residence permit for my wife. Got the info for what was needed at Portal SEF site, only hiccup was that our Portuguese marriage document did not have the white stamp..... walked 50 feet to anothere office and got confiration with a copy of the same document and all ended up well.

Next step is to registar for medical here. How do we register for a numero de Utente, hearing rumors that a person needs to have worked and contributed to Financas to be able to get medical ? our other choice is to get private health ? Is there a Portuguese Government medical plan that we can purchase if we are not entitled to regulr plan??


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

First if you haven't already go to Social Security and get a Social Security number then to your local health centre and register there, you are entitled to because you are Residents and a Portuguese National and your wife is entitled to because she is married to a Portuguese National, you should then be entitled to exactly the same treatment, charges etc as a National.
Needless to say take all your paperwork with you and you should be able to do both at your Casa De Cidadao . 

There is no Government Medical Plan but plenty of private ones if you feel the need.


----------



## del Pereira (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks Canoeman as allways you are great help...


----------

